# Pond Plants In Piranha Setups



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Is anyone using pond plants in their piranha setups? They just seem alot easier to take care of. My setup is irritating the crap out of me. I just wanted an easy planted tank but it's turning into more work than my reef tank. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks as always


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

frantzml1982 said:


> Is anyone using pond plants in their piranha setups? They just seem alot easier to take care of. My setup is irritating the crap out of me. I just wanted an easy planted tank but it's turning into more work than my reef tank. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks as always


Hi

I always just used regular aquarium plants, and there are quite a bit of low light easy to care for plants, such as hornwart, java moss, java ferns, Anubias, Bolbitis, and several varieties of Cryptocorynes. 
I suggest reading this, and sticking to the low light help, then come back and ask some more questions.

I hope that helped


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have but never like them since they would always clog up my outtakes/intakes on my sump.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

most pond plants get big.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I have but never like them since they would always clog up my outtakes/intakes on my sump.


Anubias plants have big, tough leaves that would never clog a filter. You can tie small amounts of moss to rocks and driftwood, and over time it will attach itself to it, so it will stay in place and not go anywhere.

Bolbitis and java ferns, you can tie those plants to rocks and driftwood as well, and they shouldn't be a problem for you either.

Hope that helped


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I took 3 of my bulbs out of my t-5 fixture to lower the light output. I lowered the output to 1.35 watts per gallon. Also I’m going to remove co2 system. I don't like all the tubes and wires hanging in the tank. I think my new piranha will appreciate the lower lighting as well.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

frantzml1982 said:


> I took 3 of my bulbs out of my t-5 fixture to lower the light output. I lowered the output to 1.35 watts per gallon. Also I'm going to remove co2 system. I don't like all the tubes and wires hanging in the tank. I think my new piranha will appreciate the lower lighting as well.


Cool any pics of the setup? I'm curious about pond plants as well.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's an updated pic.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cool, live plants makes every tank look much better IMHO, looks good

Just observe the tank very carefully every day, and check for algae

That stuff is an unwelcome guest. (unless it's just a little, and the plants are nice n healthy)


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I had alot of algea with the high light output but since I took out some of the bulbs it has gone away. The tank looks much better now


----------

